# SHH! Dont tell anyone



## durchins (Nov 19, 2004)

But there is white stuff falling from the sky here in Chicago. Keeps your blades off for awhile.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

i thought i was dreaming when i saw the ground covered with snow, then it started to rain and i knew i was awake.


----------



## spiviter (Oct 31, 2004)

I just put my salter in the garage last night, If I leave it off longer it should snow again !! :crying:


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

All we got about 80 miles west of Chicago is rain/snow mix for about an hour.....:crying: :crying: Not even enough to throw salt around. THIS SUCKS!


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

It looked like snow balls falling for a while...... Thought just maybe .......


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

May not get alot of snow fall but atleast we will be salting tonight due to the temps dropping down to the 20's


----------



## The Snow Pros (Dec 13, 2005)

You shouldn't have said that.... Now the temp. will go up above freezing.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

it's starting to snow in grand rapids, michigan, hope we get to salt tonight:bluebounc


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I cant belive this weather, it SUCKS. If we dont get snow soon, ill be stuck working on a house that needs to be landscaped that I really dont want to do because its overwhelming. lol. but once i do it ill be happy. Maybe I should start monday?


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

had about a inch there today egough to spread salt payup


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

yea we had to salt..but not anything to great.....this sux's....mabey I will make a sled hill with all my bills.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Winter is over.


----------

